# Need some help!



## Morrus (Sep 21, 2008)

OK, here's the deal:  I need one person with a few hours of spare time to upload ENP's entire product catalog to YourGamesNow and Paizo.  

To make it worth your while - in order to do this, you'll need copies of all the PDFs.  And I certainly won't be asking you to delete them afterwards!  So, 100+ free products (less any you've already bought, I guess) in exchange for a few hours.

You'll need to familiarize yourself with both sites' upload procedures, and upload the products, enter the product details, etc.  At a rough guess, including upload time, I'd say it take sa few minutes per product.

Any takers?


----------



## Selganor (Sep 22, 2008)

I might not be able to start this (except maybe the "familiarize with upload" part) before wednesday as I'm quite busy today and tomorrow, so if you can wait till then, just tell me what to do.


----------



## cougent (Sep 24, 2008)

If still needed, I can do it FRIDAY.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2008)

That sound sgreat - thanks, guys!  Perhaps if each of you took a storefront, that would halve the workload?


----------



## cougent (Sep 24, 2008)

That is fine with me, I will take Paizo if that is OK.


----------



## cougent (Sep 26, 2008)

Is this still on?

If something more pressing has come up I can still do it over the weekend, it may just be slightly more sporadic, or can dedicate a block of time again next week.

Just let me know the plan.

[What are we going to do today Brain?
The same thing we do every day Pinky, plan to TAKE OVER THE WORLD!]


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm waiting for the login details to Paizo's system.  As soon as I get 'em, we're ready to rock and roll!


----------



## cougent (Sep 26, 2008)

[Mr. Burns voice] Exxxcellent!


----------



## Sigurd (Oct 4, 2008)

*If this hasn't been done ....*

If you still need help.

I can make time for this.


Sigurd


----------

